# Road to Redemption UKBFF East Anglia Champs September 13th



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Good afternoon lads and lasses , i thought it was about time for a new journal, the last one certainly died a death. And ive also been on and off with training and stuff over xmas .

Back in full swing now and working towards competing in the inter u90 kg class this summer.

Currently sitting at around 100 kg.

Not gna post up any AAS usage but open to answer questions via pm

I definately feel ive done a ton of growin and cannot wait to see whats underneath when next prep hits. I dont like to set targets but im looking for around 104-105 morning weight by june

Training has been toned down a bit . I go heavy where i can but weights for me arent the be all. Form and muscle connection is where that growth is at. Also helps to train around injuries.

Holding relative condition . Not the pretty boy lean dry look ide like yr round but im growing so im getting ugly to get big,

Neway will be keeping this as a log of remainder of offseason and into prep.

I will share diet and training at some point .

Will try to keep it full of pics and vids and hopefully a few a few of u tag along for the ride.

As ever all supps used are from @TheProteinWorks

Todays a rest day so getting the food in and relaxing..

Any questions fire away.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple of recent shots


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

In.......

Smash it Fella!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

DaveCW said:


> In.......
> 
> Smash it Fella!!!!! :thumb:


Appreciatted buddy. I certainly will !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Monday morning weigh in says 101kg. Happy with that. Probably my heaviest naked weight to date.

Fired up for gym tonight!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just finished up an epic arm and delt session, pumped to the max, into new territory now , and feeling good

Session as follows

Plate loaded shoulder press max set 4 pps x 10

Db laterals pyramid in weights upto 25 kg x6 max set

Rear peck deck max set 69 kg into drop set

Incline db curls max set 17.5 x 10

Rope extensions 3 x 15 or failure

Single arm db preachers max set 17.5 x 10

Lying skulls, explosive from static max set 60 kg x 7

Db hammers performed across body max set 20 kg x 8

Db single arm db extension behind head max set 20 kg x 8

BB curls 3 x 21 style only 30 secs rest between sets

Underhand single arm cable pushdowns 5 x 10 or failure per hand

Lots of drop sets and plsys with tut and so on but thats the basics of it

Time to sit eat and grow.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff


Cheers dude thanks for popping in


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice one buddy... good to see you all in again. :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest days suck . Boohoo roll on tommorow


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with this! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So just finished up a pretty brutal leg workout. Not sure why it was brutal as no real weight shifted but a lot of emphasis on outer quad and pumping up these twigs... Squats seem to be a nono atm have a weird bk pump problem occured, feels like a dbol bk pump, but no orals are being run,

Either way, genuinley struggling to walk so all weights aside the end goal was achieved. Session went somewhat like this

Leg extension, to warm dodgy knee... 3 x 15 moderate weight, half stack

Lying hamme curls. 4 sets pyramided upto 150 lb x 12 max set

Squat attempt, 140 x 10 but very uncomfortable and unable to really hit quads due to bk

Hack squats.. This was wen the sick fun started. Worked upto 3 pps x 10 but these were slow and no lockout, tension and burnnnnn.

Did a drop set final set until i culdnt get out of the hole at bottom. Total of 5 sets all 10 reps or above.

Legpress

150 kg x 15 these were knees to chest all the way to stoppers.

200 kg x 15 same form again

300 kg x 15 same form again and absoloute agony, in a good way

Then switched foot stand to close foot and hammered outer quads

200 kg x 15 x 2

Last set to failure which happened to be 20

Glute ham raises , 4 x failure

Lepgress calve raises 6 sets of 15 or failure

Genuinley felt sick at points in this workout. No massive weights moved but one of the best leg sessions in a wile, gna get some taurine and up water and throw in asprin am and pm. Bp tad high


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate.

Where's the comp? Might come along if it's fairly local


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Chunky wheels buddy (you jammy git)


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> In mate.
> 
> Where's the comp? Might come along if it's fairly local


Leicster buddy. Cheers for popping in . Hope all is well your end


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Leicster buddy. Cheers for popping in . Hope all is well your end


Cheers mate. Bit strange, thought it would've been more central EA like cambridge or Peterborough aha. All good cheers buddy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Chunky wheels buddy (you jammy git)


Camera trickery lol. Gna get some mandatory poses ones done wen i can. Filling out at quite a rate. Gta keep up with your pic porn my freind haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. Bit strange, thought it would've been more central EA like cambridge or Peterborough aha. All good cheers buddy


Yeh that wuld of suited me to a T being a cambridge lad lol.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Grr 3rd time trying to do this update as i keep pressing other crap on the screen with this ipad.

Anyway chest and pump arms complete

Great session and good to catch up with both @ sxbarnes and 1manarmy

Session as follows

Flat db press, first time bk at these since pec tear.

Max set 60 kg x 8 got 40 kg x 15 in a warm up set. Wanted to get really warm

Hammer strength incline plate loaded press

Pause at bottom and 2 count hold at full squeeze

Max set 3pps x 8

Cablles cross overs 5 sets total. High reps 12-20

Dips chest emphasis 3 x 12

PUMP ARMS

Cable preacher curls 4 x 12 drop set final set

Hammers 3 x 12 or failure, slow negatives

V bar pushdowns max set plate 10 x 12 into drop set

Superset concentration curls and underhand ez cable pushdowns

4 x 12 or failure

Sorry to be a little vauge as said 3rd time writing this bloody thing out lol.

Hammering in my creatine bcaa hmb and glutamine alongside other daily essentials, all supplied by trusty @TheProteinWorks. And recovery is tip top atm

Hit an alltime high of 107 kg at work dressed today. So hopefully monday weigh in shows quite the gain


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's hmb mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In sausage jockey


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> What's hmb mate?


Its a metabolite of an amino acid. Not massively clued up on it, but i do know it along with all the other supps aids speeding up recovery. I also feel it helps my guts a little but that may just be my imagination. Smells and tastes awful but i worth the cheap price in the long run in my opinion. I have it along with glutamine and creatine upon waking and again straight after training . Sometimes before bed too but not consistant with that one yet


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What's hmb mate?


yea it stinks of ****!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Little dodgey selfie post workout today, phones broke so camera crap, need to get @sxbarnes to take some next training sesh


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Grr 3rd time trying to do this update as i keep pressing other crap on the screen with this ipad.
> 
> Anyway chest and pump arms complete
> 
> ...


in mate

you still with will or your doing your own thing??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> in mate
> 
> you still with will or your doing your own thing??


Cheers dude, how u finding scaffolding in this disgusting weather?

On me own atm but i will be crawling bk begging will when prep time starts looming


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dressed weight this afternoon muhahaha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed! Added loads of mass since I last popped in your old journal mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, will follow along


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed! Added loads of mass since I last popped in your old journal mate!


Cheers dude. Saw the impressive dead vid u did . Awesome!



Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, will follow along


Thanks buddy hope all is well


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude. Saw the impressive dead vid u did . Awesome!


Which one?  haha that's just a starting point to see where I am, the real work starts now!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Which one?  haha that's just a starting point to see where I am, the real work starts now!


The 200 x something like 13. Jelous man.

In other news folks here a waist to delt comparison, waist was feeling quite tight this morn cosidering im pushing food hard atm

View attachment 165660


View attachment 165661


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Little catch up had 2 sessions this weekend. Just got bk from legs this eve.

Back and delts yday

Underhand pulldowns. 3 x 10 with drop set, used a local gym no weights listed just plate numbers. Went upto 18. 2 off the stack

Plate loaded low row max set 4 plates x 10 pause at both stretch and squeeze

Underhand bent over rows. Max set 100 kg x 10 into drop set. Lower bk isnt clever at

Wide D bar seated cable rows max set 3/4 stack x 11

Cable rope lat stretch/row 4 x 15

1 x standard pulldowns to failure. 21 reps

Rear delt db flies 4 x 12

Standard db laterals supersetted with cable laterals

Great session, delts wasnt planned but frees up a whole day for arms tomo. Great pump, focus of the day was lower lats, watched the raising compton vid on lower lats on MD and used some bits,, really hit the spot and worked a treat.

Onto today.

Legs, slight hamstring focus

Tri set

Lying hammies

Ghraises

Romanian db deadlifts with toes on plates

Ran thru 4 sets hittin 12 on both lying and db and gh raises just to failure, usually around 8

Hack squats, feet wide and high, assss to grasss

Max set 4 pps x 8 equal to pb,

Few sets of 2pps x 20 in there too brutal but worked magic, the belt actually bust lol.

Onto legpres again wide and high

Max set 450 kg x 10. These were knees to chest, actually reached stoppers on 3 reps

Warmed down with 300kgx25. Again pb 1pause at rep 23

Finished on with calves seated and standing alternating until too painfull to move . Strength has rockets past 72 hours. Really chuffed so far . Lets keep the grind on!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I am defo in for this big fella


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit up arms this eve, wasnt an ideal session very limited time but here goes

Cable rope extensions 4 x 15

Incline dbs 17.5kg x 3 x 10

Close grip bench

Max set 140 kg x 6

Single arms db preacher 20 kg x 10 , 8, 6

Lying static. Skull

Attempted 70kg only got a few so stuck to 50 kg 3 x failure , around 10,8,6

Ran out of time so threw together a few supersets of hammers and lyin db extensions.

Arms will be pumped hard thursdsy so not too bad they were hit heaavy in my books today,

Strength certainly coming in

Dressed weight peaked at 108.3kg today too.

Happy days hope everyone had a gd weekend and start to the week, rest. Day tomo booohooo!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

In for this mate. Only just seen it and was thinking youd been quiet on your old journal for a while.

William still helping


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> In for this mate. Only just seen it and was thinking youd been quiet on your old journal for a while.
> 
> William still helping


Whey glad to have u aboard buddy, no on me own atm, keeping it simple and its working. Will be fluttering my eyelashes at him soon tho.

Hope things are all on track your end.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Whey glad to have u aboard buddy, no on me own atm, keeping it simple and its working. Will be fluttering my eyelashes at him soon tho.
> 
> Hope things are all on track your end.


yeah things are good mate, back growing again and aiming to break the 16st barrier by early July and not feel sh1tty like i usually do. then push for 17st for early october.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In for this pal!

Gaining nicely by the looks of things, keep it up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> The 200 x something like 13. Jelous man.


Yeah was quite happy with it! I'm more jealous you now weigh 108kg haha! I need more food!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So it was a boring rest day yday, but today was more fun,

Been getting real bad bk pumps recently so squats wasnt on the cards for todays quad emphasis leg session.... However after a warm up the back wanted to play ball so i hit it hard as follows

BB squats

Bar x 15

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 6

180kg x 10!!! And these were asss to grass

Quads hammies and glutes all worked in harmony and were fried by rep 10

100 kg x 20

LEGPRESS

300kg x 12

400 kg x 10

450 kg x 11 pb considering squats

250 kg 2 x failure narrow foot stance realll made outer quads burn

By this point i was pretty fried so sacked off lying hammies as they were pumped to max, so did 4 x failure with GLUTE HAM RAISES

Followed by 4 x failure calve press on legpress 250 kg 30 secs between sets

Now its time to rest and eat hommies !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

excellent! you must have fried yourself if you blew out lying hammies...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> excellent! you must have fried yourself if you blew out lying hammies...


U know how i train dude, im pushing i want to bring a freaky psyhique and see the difference from last yrs package


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> U know how i train dude, im pushing i want to bring a freaky psyhique and see the difference from last yrs package


yea I know you push to the limits gonna be freaky as fcuk come sept. well done mate...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so quick update attempt off my fone with broken screen. Ipad is out of data.

Chest and arms today. Great session. Really pushing hard atm. Been a consistent 4-5 weeks gna need to back off and switch it up soon bodys feeling it but still growing.

Routine as follows

FLAT DB PESS.

22.5kg x 20

40 kg x 12

50 kg x 10

60 kg x 9

70 kg x 5 grip was all wrong on left hand and gave out. Gta get bk into the db game.

35kg x 22

HAMMER STRENGTH INCLINE PRESS

40 ps x 10

60 psx 8

80 ps x 6

90 ps x 7 with slingshot so 190 total. Tripl drop

Cable crossovers 3 x 15 or failure

Peckdeck. - variation of tempos and squezes

ARMS

Dips

Bw x 4 failure 30 secs between sets

Alternate db curls

Max set 20 kg x 7 into triple drop

V bar cable pushdowns

4 x 15 or failure

Double arms cable peak work. Not sure on excercise but u squeeze in front double bi position. 4 x 12 or failure

Single arm pronated grip pushdowns 5 x 10 per arm .

Crazy pump and looking and feeling full as foook

Few shots of the man of the moment @sxbarnes



















Bad photos as fone mullered but u get the jist


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

See the dumbbell press is at retarded levels as per usual.... Cnut. Should of said you had this up lad!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> See the dumbbell press is at retarded levels as per usual.... Cnut. Should of said you had this up lad!!


He makes it look so bloody easy as well! :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> He makes it look so bloody easy as well! :thumb:


Think it's soon time for a reunion!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Muhaha. Density and muscle thickness is at an all time high wuldnt u say @sxbarnes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Muhaha. Density and muscle thickness is at an all time high wuldnt u say @sxbarnes


Yea getting bigger and stronger every week mate. Not much to lose for prep too! All ticking over nicely I'd say...

Haha. Just seen you put those photos up! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Think it's soon time for a reunion!!


Just give us a shout mate! Am pretty flexible... Be good to see ya prep condition


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Just give us a shout mate! Am pretty flexible... Be good to see ya prep condition


Non existent at mo only started Monday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Muhaha. Fat and water is at an all time high wuldnt u say @sxbarnes


Edited for truth


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Edited for truth


Hahaha cnut


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Edited for truth


You wish! Abs shot coming up! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes i bit lol

Not exactly ab shot but steve can vouch i have 5 abs on show with relaxed gut in gym. Al that aside im bloated to fook as i just took this after my final carbs meal bringin me to about 620 g carbs today


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Feel a fat mess after posting that lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Feel a fat mess after posting that lol


Still look good though.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You wish! Abs shot coming up! :thumbup1:


You bite worse than @sean 162


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> You bite worse than @sean 162


nah I just knew it was coming


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Feel a fat mess after posting that lol


You look cracking mate but fook me you bite


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ok another double update.

hope everyone has had a decent weekend!

Yesterdays back session

*Standard pulldowns*

max set 250lb x 6 +2 partials followed by triple drop

*underhand pulldowns*

max set 50 kg ps. x 10 paused squeeze at contraction, hence why babyweights

*Cable low row V bar*

worked upto plate 12 x 9 before triple drop

then did a set to failure on plate 8 . 22 reps

*Rack deads*

not getting on with these atm not sure what not clicking but need to get it sorted

max set 180kg x7

*cable rope late stretch/row*

4 x 15 worked upto plate 8. PB and great finisher

Then post workout meal consisted of chinese all you can eat, the Mrs was begging me to take her so i participated. 5 plates and 2 desert bowls later i was satisfied

Followed this up with watching the american sniper..... AWESOME film!

ok so onto today leg session/hamstring focus

*Tri set for hammies *

lying leg curls

glute ham raises

db romanian dead with toes on plates

3 run through of this and both lying hammies and dbs were up on last weeks weights. was feeling the burn already especially off the glute ham raises.

*Hack squats (wide and high feet)*

1pps x 10

2 pps x 10

3 pps x 8

4 pps x 8

5 pps x 6 massive pb havnt moved that sort of weight before, not sure on total weight cos the machine weighs a fair bit unloaded but 200 kg in plates were on top






2 pps x 20

*Legpress again feet high and wide*

really felt these in hammies as worked feet up nice and high so toes were actually off the plate

max set 475kg x 11 and failed rep 12. really worked to my max today . certainly a pb for second leg exercise

then 1 x 250 kg x 20 constant tension. i was pretty friend by now so finished off with some toe press for calves and called it a day. happy with session, next week reverse lunges go back in

great session and decent weekend, hope ur all good and on the grind too!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> ok another double update.
> 
> hope everyone has had a decent weekend!
> 
> ...


a definate lack of appreciation for me on this update considering i filmed the video lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

70kg dbs!! You fat fcuker haha! Beast man and that hack squat vid was good too, nice and low and controlled, looking big too man. Gonna look sick once stripped down for the comp!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers for the kind words @C.Hill im trying im trying

Hit up delts and arms today. Main focuse on arms was pump and stretch them fascias..

Delts were simple just side and rears.

Lateral raises.

Max set 25 kg x 7

Followed by 3 light weight sets for saturating the muscles with blood

15 kg x 16

10 kg x 20 x2

Reverse pec dec

Max set of 76 kg x 8 into triple drop to absoloute failure. I see some like @Goodefella repping over 100 kg on this, the machines must be set up differently cos that badboy is heavyyy

Close grip bench, supersetted with close grip weighted chins(bicep focus)

5 x 5 or failure

Close grip bench were performed in a floor press style not letting elbow go below parrelel

Working sets of 100 kg on close grip and bw +20 kg for chins. Most sets hitting 7-8 but nemore weight and form and connection to intended muscle fades.

Giant set for arms

Cable rope extensions 15-20

Seated hammers 12-15

Skulls12-15

Incline DB 10-12

Run thru this 3 times and it was excrutiating. In a good way, and made it almost impossible to put my t shirt on or eat post workout grub..

Home for a wrestle with my son before his bedtime..

Bath is now run and food in oven so time to kick back and let the growing commence.... Little update too im up 1lb this week giving me morning empty stomache weight on 103.9kg my work gear weighs a ton cos weighed in at 108.6 before i left the house

This is a full 4 kg heavier than ever before if im judging it by morning empty stomache weight. Not too happy with waist size but ppl keep telling me bf is in check

Neway bk to my bath, im fried


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you to @TheProteinWorks

Goodies have arived and the gowing continues !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you rate HMB? Find it actually makes a difference?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Do you rate HMB? Find it actually makes a difference?


Tastes like sh1t but yeh on the whole i found recovery a little better. Ive never run things seperately. Always stack glut cre and hmb together. . In phases where im really overreaching and pushing i certainly notice the benefits dude  im really pushing myself atm so need all the help


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so legs quad focus just finished off with @sxbarnes

I think its time to take the foot off the gas a little, still had mild doms from sunday heavy heavy hacks and legpress, gna switch to one light one heavy session next week

Session went like

BB SQUATS

Bar x 10 lttle hammy and leg extension to warm knees too

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 10

140 kg x6

Big jump here i planned 180 but got 10 last week so tried 190. Shulda done couple on 165 first

190 kg x 6 very good reps , really got backside out and used all of legs.

This is a PB. But i still think there wulda been more in the tank if i wasnt stil fried from sunday.

140 x 6 lower bk was seizing it never likes the load

100kg x ??

60 kg x 20 x 2 few paused reps

Legpress. This is where i knew i wasnt right, 300!kg is a warm usually but today 8 reps was hard!

150 kg x10

300kg x8

400kgx 6

Gave up there with trying to push poundage switched to close stance and did 150 kg 3 sets with 30 secs between sets

25

15

10

GLUTE HAM RAISES

4 x 8 or failure

LEG EXTENSIONS

150 lb x 12

210lb x 2 x 12

70 lb x 12 2 count pause at top and 3 count negative

SEATED CALF RAISES supersetted with my own little calf stretch

About 5 sets of 12 on seated and 4 to failure on standing calf stretch

Not amazing strength wise today, but jesus the legs are like jelly and i really got all muscles fireing. Its only recenlty ive really got the mind muscle connection with glutes and especially hams while squatting.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit up chest and arms this eve.. Once again im reaching a new level(for me)

Very full and bf not bad atall. Havnt seen myself this big before and its quite strange, but nice.

Really filled arms with blood at the end and they are responding well

Was a reasonable light night and more focus on squeeze and control

PEC DECK

4 x 12 or failure

This fried me as i did 2 count hold at full squeeze

INCLINE DB

40 kg x 15 14 12 8 nice n slow and really squeeze upper pecs at contraction

DECLINE SMITH

2pps 3 x 15 or failure drop set on final set. Again slow and no lockout or touching chest

ARMS

Single arm db preacher

22.5kg x8

20 kg x 10 7

17.5kg x10 8

12.5 x 15

Static skulls

Tris were fried from chest

20 kg a side x8 6

15 kg a side x 10. 7

Hammers hold squeeze for 1 count

15 kg x 12 per arm

17.5 x 12 per arm x 2

15kg x 8 per arm this set was a lot lot slower on negatives

Single arm db behind head

20 kg x 6.... Said i was fried

17.5 2 x 8

12.5 x 12 pause at stretch into 20 kg using both hands to failure

Concentration curls

Measley 7.5 kg 5 x 10 per arm no rest, shulda used 10s

Cross body single rope extension that i stole from @Adz journal

5 x 10 or failure per arm

Jobs a gooden, arms have their own day this coming monday . Back and delts on saturday.. Excited already


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pump from that extension aint it?

I stole it from Mike O'Hearn video


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good mate and seem to be enjoying training.

What's weight now? You're looking huge!

I'm just sitting at 15st now so need to kick on and be hitting 16st by mid April time I hope!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Looking good mate and seem to be enjoying training.
> 
> What's weight now? You're looking huge!
> 
> I'm just sitting at 15st now so need to kick on and be hitting 16st by mid April time I hope!


104kg empty stomache morning weight buddy.

16stone 5lb?

108 dressed in gym in evening

Definately enjoying things and packed on a fair amount of size just by going into new territory with food intake . I have a psyhical job that extra bit of food has allowed for growth rather than stalling as i burn all my cals up


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit up bk and delts today.. Was a rather epic session, no mind boggling weights but great connection with intended muscles

Wide grip pulldowns

Max set 250lb x 8 2 assisted

Underhand hammer strength plate loaded

Did these single armed

Max set 60 kg x 7

Every rep paused at squeeze breifly

Low cable row v bar

Max set plate 12 x 8

Did 3 light sets on this with paused squeezes. Lower lats and centre of bk were on fire

D bar pulldown. Have my own version of these turn them into an upper bk thickness excercise 4 sets

DB rows 2 x 15 with 30 kg pause at stretch and contraction at hip

Reverse pec dec

3x20 30 secs between sets

Db lateral raises

Max set 25 kg x 6

Did about 5 sets on these and variated style. Last 2 sets to failure with 10 kg dbs.

Rear delt crossover cables

2x12

Side cable raises

3x 10

Rope cable row/stretch

4x10

Lot of paused squeezes today,, u know youve had a gd back session wen u cant wipe ya backside an hour after session. And wen u can reach u get cramp in the lats LOL


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Keep up the good work bud... :thumbup1:

I know what you mean. I fried my tris with giant sets. Can't scratch the back of my neck today :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit legs today hammie focus. Lot lighter than usual higher reps and more intensity. Good session once bk pumps subsided after first tri set .

Tri set

Lying hammie curls

Glute ham raises

Db romanian deads

3 runs lying hammie weight was up on last week.

Hack squats

Back knee and ive got a little ongoing calf pain atm. All of these were annoying me on hacks, attempted 3 plates but knew i wuldnt get the rep range i wanted so worked on 2 plates with final 2 sets on 1 plate and paused in hole and repped to failure, these last 2 hit the spot better than rest of the hacks

Legpress. Feet high and wide. Really hit the hammies

Again not much weight think i stopped at 250 kg. x






Final set were paused in the hole also

Seated and standing calf raises

5 sets

Not the best session, but midway it got better and intended muscles were hit and pumped to the max .

Touch of wood going lighter today allows for a heavy workout weds 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Hit legs today hammie focus. Lot lighter than usual higher reps and more intensity. Good session once bk pumps subsided after first tri set .
> 
> Tri set
> 
> ...


It's not about shifting loads of weight all of the time bud... as long as you feel what you are doing and get that nice "oh i'm fvcked" feeling at the end of the session. :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Boom!

Arms

Smashed today

Update will follow later


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple of update pics. Top one from this evening bottom from last week. . I have no shame  smooth offseason look but certainly growing


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Couple of update pics. Top one from this evening bottom from last week. . I have no shame  smooth offseason look but certainly growing


Legs defo seem to hold leaness well either that or the damn size of them lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

theyouth said:


> Legs defo seem to hold leaness well either that or the damn size of them lol


think its the latter now

cracking pair of wheels


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@liam0810 @Chelsea
So above is the vid of my max set on incline dbs this evening. 
Was due to be a legday but having an issue with some nerves in my right leg so hit chest insted. Im over the moon as i honestly didnt think i would be moving these weights again after my pec tear and ruining my left shoulder.
Workout as follows
Incline DBS
25 kg x 20
40 kg x 15. Wanted to get nice and warm 
50 kg x 10
60 kg x 8 these felt light and reps 7 and 8 were paused on chest so thought sod it lets see whats in the tank
75 kg x 5 5th assisted
40kg x 18
40kg x 12

Decline BB
60 kg x 15
80 kg x15
100 kg x 12
100 kg x 8 i was fried and short rest periods, dropsettedmto 60 kg x 9

Cable crossovers 4 x 12-15 with triple drop last set and 1 sec pause at full squeeze

Did another excercise on cable were u start from bottom and bring handles up to chin height and touch, directed at upper pec. Did 4 x 12 on this

Finished off tris with a superset of standard cable straight bar pushdowns with underhand version after

Not a lot on paper but im battered


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Impressive lifting @sean 162, strong as fvck!!

But your cameraman sucks a$$! I should sue him for whiplash lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Impressive lifting @sean 162, strong as fvck!!
> 
> But your cameraman sucks a$$! I should sue him for whiplash lol


Haha apologies dude


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> @liam0810 @Chelsea
> 
> So above is the vid of my max set on incline dbs this evening.
> 
> ...


its alright i suppose. and why you wearing a fleece? you training in an igloo?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

haters gna hate. And yes mate its chilly


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Grrr not a happy bunny today. Was really looking forward to training. Was due to be bk day as right leg has been playin up. But i attempted legs. Like a t1t

Theres a nerve issue in right leg that start behind knee right through calf and into ankle. Very dull ache that intensifies wen i push through my heel.

It feels like i cannot release the full power of my leg due to the pain.

Squats max set 180 x 1 was just so painful in calf , really annoying as my squats were getting real good,

Legpress max set 450 x 8 again i feel that extra oomph of power is just missing.

Lying leg curls 4 x 12

2 drop sets leg extension, called it a day and limped off to the car,

A write off in my book, i dno wat to do really, a doctor isnt going to be much use if i go to local gp . May have to use to old free works healthcare again


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:
 

> @liam0810 @Chelsea
> 
> So above is the vid of my max set on incline dbs this evening.
> 
> ...


Awesome half reps dude, some of them came a little bit near your chest so that's definite improvement


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Evening folks. Legs still playing up a lot. Works been too busy to get off to the docs.

Had to skip mondays sesh as childcare issues meant i had to go home straight from work. Did a light arm sesh of giant sets of high reps just to get the blood flowing.

Oh and had a pretty epic back and delt session last sat, but far too long ago for me to remember lol

So chest with a little arms this eve and i have to say i hit chest exactly how i wanted, very good session and sore as fook already.

Session went something like this

Incline db press

25 kg x 20

42.5 kg x15

50 kg x 5

60 kg x5

70 kg x7 happy with this want to be between the 6-10 range

42.5kg x18 into 25 kg x9

Decline smith

Max set 2.5 plates x 10 into triple drop

Incline hammer strength chest press

2x15 just concentrating on upper pec squeeze

Cables crossovers

Low

Med

High

3 x 12-15 per setup

Close grip chins. 4 x failure, bicep focus

Straight bar pushdowns

3x12 tut

Concentration curls

12.5kg x 10 until failure. Non stop sets

Across body single handed rope extenions

Sets of 10 until failure. About 4 sets completed

All looks a bit gobaldy **** but it really is working for me .

Cruising once again 2 weeks in so happy to be throwing around the 70s and glad to have dropped a lb or 2 of water. Bk pumps and bp are a thing of the past

Hope all u b1tches are good


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Evening folks. Great bk and delt sesh this is i wil update later.

And my god i have major chest doms


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Definately growing and getting thicker and denser. And yes im aware belly got me


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Poke...poke. Update your journal you lazy git. :innocent:

How are you doing bud?


----------

